# You guys see somethin like this?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cordovox Tube Amp and Tone Generator | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji

This 35watt 1965 Cordovox Tube Amp is totally functional although requires both Tube Amp and Tone Generator to be connected in order for it to be used to amplify guitar, keyboard, microphone, etc. I was going to move everything into one cabinet and make the Tone Generator into an external cabinet but am too busy. So I am selling it. Here's what is included if you want to go down this path or another path as pictured - 2 cabinets with removable back panels in pretty much mint shape - 2 cabinet leather covers - 2 x 12" C12R Jensen speakers - tons and tons of tubes - all the innards which includes nice transformers, amplifier sections, etc.

Again, all of this works in its current configuration but I imagine to most it would be nice to convert it into a 2x12" combo amplifier and then a separate 2x12" extension cabinet

I would prefer to drop this off or pick-up from my garage to support social distancing activities...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Accordion amp I think. That’s a lot of tubes.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Seems priced right.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Not enough tubes for me.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

You do realize that if you buy it, you will be obligated to buy an accordion, too?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

WTF?????


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

did some research, the tone generator uses 6X8 tubes, that's pretty much useless. If they were 12AX7's, I'd be all over that weird b1tch.

vintage speakers don't do it for me, and I can buy a pair of new transformers for less than $250, so I'm out.

and that looks like a pair of 6V6 power tubes to me. That means 12 watts, not 35 watts. 

Not that any of us needs more than 20 watts anyway.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> You do realize that if you buy it, you will be obligated to buy an accordion, too?


I already have one accordion and accordion to my math thats 7 too many accordions


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> did some research, the tone generator uses 6X8 tubes, that's pretty much useless. If they were 12AX7's, I'd be all over that b1tch.
> 
> vintage speakers don't do it for me, and I can pair a pair of new transformers for less than $250, so I'm out.


interesting maybe but thats a lot of rocket science in a small box. 

who in their right mind needs to amplify an accordion?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> interesting maybe but thats a lot of rocket science in a small box.
> 
> who in their right mind needs to amplify an accordion?


This could be you. It's ok to dream.






skip ahead to about 2:40


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I got one. I am told that it's a bass accordion. And I don't see a reason why it needs to be amplified. LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> This could be you. It's ok to dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this guys chair/throne setup with the stone and pillars. like a Roman goddess ..

edit., I listened, ..wow.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

There was one of these for sale on Kijiji in Nova Scotia recently, along with a cabinet and a bunch of electric accordions. Cape Breton if I recall correctly. Ad is no longer there but it reappears occasionally.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I sold mine. Too awkward and heavy. The preamp is in the tone generator side so you always have to use both units. It's not something simple where you could pull out the preamp and put it in the other side.
$250 is a lot unless you have the actual accordian that needs it and you don't already have one. Not likely.
All that being said, it is an actual tube 'synthesizer', so if you have the matching accordian, it's not just amplifying it but 'creating' the notes.
Several years ago when I checked, the matching accordians with the huge multipin connector went for around $800 if they were in decent shape.

Like @Lincoln said, not many useful tubes in the tone genny side, and the power transformer is an oddball because it has to run so many heaters.
Speakers and OT usable, $100 would be an ok price IMO.


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

I picked up the same setup a few years back for the specific purpose of having it converted to a 2x12" combo. 
The power tubes are 7591's, the same that Ampeg used in a lot of their guitar amps. I had Josh Snider at Amplexus do the work and it turned out great, like all of his work. The preamp module is in the 
second cabinet and the speakers, baffle and power amp had to be moved into that cabinet to keep the original control panel. These were built by CMI in Chicago in the late 50's to mid 60's, right along side the Gibson amps at the time. 
If you think the amount of tubes is overwhelming, you should see the miles of hand wiring on the back of that panel !!! Super cool cabinet cosmetics, and great sounding vintage Jensen 12's and it is LOUD !!!
The conversion wasn't super complicated because almost all of what you see is for the amplification of the different banks of accordian keys and buttons and it just gets removed.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> This could be you. It's ok to dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my brother and his accordion when he was in his entertainment prime. He was way ahead of Weird Al, and his set list choice, ability to emulate his voice while singing was priceless. I have a great appreciation of an entertaining accordionist who knows no boundaries.

I often tell him that he could make a financial, tax free killing, busking with his accordion and humour. He has been an extremely dedicated care giver to his wife and other family members for too many years now. The accordion sits in the attic, his zest for life greatly diminished.


----------



## Bjornthree (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here. This post caught my eye because I have come into possession of a Cordovox Super V accordion which would go great with this setu. Anyone interested?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> This could be you. It's ok to dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!
I think you won the internet for this week.

Nathan


----------

